# Pylo and Orchids



## bigleaf (Feb 25, 2016)

This is my little Pomeranian, Pylo. He is 13 years old but still very playful. Pylo has over 80 Phalaenopsis hybrid named after him. Also I named my first awarded Paph rothschildium 'Pylo' AM/AOS







More orchids from Hawaii, California, and Taiwan. Pylo inspects every box that comes through the front door.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh he's so cute! Is he as cuddly as he looks?


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 25, 2016)

Pylo has a legacy! I think that's great!


----------



## Justin (Feb 25, 2016)

We had a pom-terrier she was a sweetheart.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 25, 2016)

So that's where the name came from  glad he's still active

It's interesting to know where names come from sometimes


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2016)

Those are great dogs.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 25, 2016)

Lucky dawg!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 25, 2016)

I see he has to approve every incoming shipment!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 26, 2016)

Good thing he isn't as big as my dogs (either the 100 pound boxer mix, or the 160 pound english mastiff).


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2016)

Obviously his inspection has worked, since things look so good in the greenhouse 


Elmer Nj


----------



## Justin (Feb 26, 2016)

Now just gotta know...what's in the boxes?


----------



## abax (Feb 26, 2016)

I wish I looked as well for my age as Pylo looks for his.
He's the kind of Pom I prefer over the tiny dog show
variety that appears to be cut in half and lost in fur.

Hey Pylo!


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I love my little doggie.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 29, 2016)

Look at that little black nose and huge expressive eyes....he's adorable!


----------



## abax (Feb 29, 2016)

He looks Head of Household to me...with a very sweet
face.


----------

